# Curiosità



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ci sono coppie tra le vostre conoscenze sulle quali mettereste la mano sul fuoco sulla loro fedeltà reciproca?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie tra le vostre conoscenze sulle quali mettereste la mano sul fuoco sulla loro fedeltà reciproca?


ma proprio no


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

io si Ginevra, poi magari mi sbaglio, ma conosco alcune coppie sulle quali scriverei mai e poi mai.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Non si può mettere la mano sul fuoco neanche su chi abbiamo nel letto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie tra le vostre conoscenze sulle quali mettereste la mano sul fuoco sulla loro fedeltà reciproca?


Si due


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può mettere la mano sul fuoco neanche su chi abbiamo nel letto


Difatti brunetta quando vado a donare il sangue mi fanno sempre compilare lo stesso questionario da 30 anni dove una delle domande è: hai avuto rapporti con soggetti che hanno rapporti occasionali? Ecco qui non so mai cosa rispondere, quindi rispondo in base all'estero del momento.
Ovviamente io non ho rapporti occasionali scopando da 22 mesi sempre con le stesse due donne.


----------



## Martes (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti brunetta quando vado a donare il sangue mi fanno sempre compilare lo stesso questionario da 30 anni dove una delle domande è: hai avuto rapporti con soggetti che hanno rapporti occasionali? Ecco qui non so mai cosa rispondere, quindi rispondo in base all'estero del momento.


Spero di non aver mai bisogno di una trasfusione. Anch'io dono sangue e quando non sono stata sicura, così come quando ho fatto le immunoglobuline, l'ho dichiarato e mi hanno giustamente sospesa per il tempo necessario


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Spero di non aver mai bisogno di una trasfusione. Anch'io dono sangue e quando non sono stata sicura, così come quando ho fatto le immunoglobuline, l'ho dichiarato e mi hanno giustamente sospesa per il tempo necessario


Brava, io sono stato sospeso una volta sola per le transaminasi troppo alte, una ventina d'anni fa. Tu hai rapporti occasionali?


----------



## Martes (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brava, io sono stato sospeso una volta sola per le transaminasi troppo alte, una ventina d'anni fa. Tu hai rapporti occasionali?


No. Ma quella volta non mi sentivo di mettere la mano sul fuoco per la persona con cui stavo. Finché la pelle in ballo è la mia cazzi miei, ma farci andar di mezzo altri no.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> No. Ma quella volta non mi sentivo di mettere la mano sul fuoco per la persona con cui stavo. Finché la pelle in ballo è la mia cazzi miei, ma farci andar di mezzo altri no.


La mano sul fuoco anche se ce la metti, mai avrai certezza che quella persona scopa solo con te. Poi ti fidi e va bene, se no gli fai mettere il gommino. In ogni caso il sangue di un eventuale sieropositivo se è di questo che parli, viene analizzato a fondo tutte le volte che doni. In passato sono stati fatti errori, ma ora non più. Il sangue donato va per il 60 per cento nella produzione di farmaci emoderivati, e per il resto in sacche per trasfusioni, ma viene analizzato ancora prima.


----------



## Martes (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La mano sul fuoco anche se ce la metti, mai avrai certezza che quella persona scopa solo con te. Poi ti fidi e va bene, se no gli fai mettere il gommino. In ogni caso il sangue di un eventuale sieropositivo se è di questo che parli, viene analizzato a fondo tutte le volte che doni. In passato sono stati fatti errori, ma ora non più. Il sangue donato va per il 60 per cento nella produzione di farmaci emoderivati, e per il resto in sacche per trasfusioni, ma viene analizzato ancora prima.


È comunque da stronzi rispondere a caso


----------



## Martes (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La mano sul fuoco anche se ce la metti, mai avrai certezza che quella persona scopa solo con te


E per mano sul fuoco non intendo una persona che scopa solo con me, mai preteso nulla del genere, non è nella mia natura. Intendo una persona di cui puoi fidarti anche dal punto di vista del riguardo alla salute


----------



## oriente70 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti brunetta quando vado a donare il sangue mi fanno sempre compilare lo stesso questionario da 30 anni dove una delle domande è: hai avuto rapporti con soggetti che hanno rapporti occasionali? Ecco qui non so mai cosa rispondere, quindi rispondo in base all'estero del momento.
> Ovviamente io non ho rapporti occasionali scopando da 22 mesi sempre con le stesse due donne.


Te . loro???


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> E per mano sul fuoco non intendo una persona che scopa solo con me, mai preteso nulla del genere, non è nella mia natura. Intendo una persona di cui puoi fidarti anche dal punto di vista del riguardo alla salute


Io resto sempre abbastanza stupita della disinvoltura con cui non si usa il preservativo.


----------



## Martes (28 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io resto sempre abbastanza stupita della disinvoltura con cui non si usa il preservativo.


Non ho detto che non lo usavo. Erano altri i motivi per cui non mi sentivo sicura, ma sinceramente non ho intenzione di parlarne


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti brunetta quando vado a donare il sangue mi fanno sempre compilare lo stesso questionario da 30 anni dove una delle domande è: hai avuto rapporti con soggetti che hanno rapporti occasionali? Ecco qui non so mai cosa rispondere, quindi rispondo in base all'estero del momento.
> Ovviamente io non ho rapporti occasionali scopando da 22 mesi sempre con le stesse due donne.


Bisogna vedere loro se sono altrettanto monogame


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Infatti il questionario per donatori non ha alcun significato se non quello di fare riflettere sul proprio stile di vita e sulle responsabilità come donatore.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere loro se sono altrettanto monogame


Difatti stany il senso del mio discorso che a te è sfuggito completamente, non era là monogamia delle femmine con cui sono solito accoppiarmi, ma la stupidità di certe domande.
Che cazzo ne so io cosa fanno loro? Io so quel che faccio io e posso rispondere per me.
Altra domanda idiota: hai cambiato partner negli ultimi tre mesi? Potrei anche averlo cambiato negli ultimi tre giorni, oppure averne avuto uno diverso in tutti i giorni dispari degli ultimi 3 mesi e questo che vuol dire? Che sono a rischio? Fatemi gli esami come già fate e se ho una qualche patologia mi informate e mi sospendete. Sono troppe idiote certe domande.
Io ho all'attivo 91 donazioni di sangue intero e 12 di plasma. 91 questionari totalmente inutili. Avete tutto di me, l'avis fa capo alla stessa Asl ove ho fatto cure, ricoveri, analisi. Integrate i sistemi e finitela con ste domande idiote prodotte da chi non ha la minima idea di come vive il genere umano.
Ah dimenticavo, il n. 91 non è un vanto, è il conteggio delle donazioni.
Fossero state 16 lo avrei scritto comunque, ma anche 2.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te . loro???


E chi lo sa. Boh.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> È comunque da stronzi rispondere a caso


La risposta non so non è contemplata nel questionario.
Ma io per te sono stronzo a prescindere.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> E per mano sul fuoco non intendo una persona che scopa solo con me, mai preteso nulla del genere, non è nella mia natura. Intendo una persona di cui puoi fidarti anche dal punto di vista del riguardo alla salute


Tipo una persona da portare con te a fare l'amniocentesi perché la vuoi li, vicino a te, anche se non è il padre.


----------



## Martes (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La risposta non so non è contemplata nel questionario.
> Ma io per te sono stronzo a prescindere.


Te la canti tutta da solo


----------



## Martes (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo una persona da portare con te a fare l'amniocentesi perché la vuoi li, vicino a te, anche se non è il padre.


Anche, volendo. 
Bisogno di conferme?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Te la canti tutta da solo


Se ti piace te lo lascio credere.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Anche, volendo.
> Bisogno di conferme?


Superata oramai questa fase. Tu ci sei ancora dentro invece?


----------



## Martes (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ti piace te lo lascio credere.


Sinceramente non me ne frega niente


----------



## Martes (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Superata oramai questa fase. Tu ci sei ancora dentro invece?


Idem come sopra


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E chi lo sa. Boh.


E doni il sangue. Non è che confermando che hai rapporti extra non protetti facciano dei controlli in più sul tuo sangue.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E doni il sangue. Non è che confermando che hai rapporti extra non protetti facciano dei controlli in più sul tuo sangue.


Da 30 anni, pensa te.
Chissà quanti morti ho fatto diobono...na strage....


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La risposta non so non è contemplata nel questionario.
> Ma io per te sono stronzo a prescindere.


Quanto ci sguazzi...


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanto ci sguazzi...


Lasciami godere...di questo temporaneo momento di gloria....


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lasciami godere...di questo temporaneo momento di gloria....


Godi per poco


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lasciami godere...di questo temporaneo momento di gloria....


Fai pure


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

E tanto per precisare ci sono


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Da 30 anni, pensa te.
> Chissà quanti morti ho fatto diobono...na strage....


Ho un parente che si porta dietro ancora le scelte di Poggiolini . Con la pelle degli altri non ci si scherza


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Godi per poco


La mia mamma mi ha sempre detto: Pinco, una cosa per volta, non avere premura, chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E tanto per precisare ci sono
> 
> Ho un parente che si porta dietro ancora le scelte di Poggiolini . Con la pelle degli altri non ci si scherza


ho un conoscente che anche lui si porta da anni la sciagurata scelta del signore nominato sopra  per una iniezione agli occhi che doveva essere evitata


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho un conoscente che anche lui si porta da anni la sciagurata scelta del signore nominato sopra  per una iniezione agli occhi che doveva essere evitata


Rovinare la vita delle persone per superficialità .


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Rovinare la vita delle persone per superficialità .


era solo per soldi se ricordi la moglie poggiava i suoi pidini in un puff pieno di soldi e gioielli  e devi vedere che villa avevano all'eur ci passavo davnti per andare al lavoro


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie tra le vostre conoscenze sulle quali mettereste la mano sul fuoco sulla loro fedeltà reciproca?


Sì.
Tanti miei amici.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Tanti miei amici.


Mah! Devi conoscerli meglio di te stesso....


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Rovinare la vita delle persone per superficialità .


No...per cupidigia!


----------

